# MV Southsea



## Stevo

Has anyone got a picture of either the former Ryde - Portsmouth (IOW ferries)MV Southsea and Brading at the Coronation Review of the fleet in 1953. Both ships were chartered by the admiralty to carry dignataries out to the grandstand ships. Both ferries also took part in the procession fleet inspecting the review and this is actually what I'm looking for if anyone has a copy I would love to see it.

Steve


----------



## macjack

Steve, I have a photo of "Southsea" at Newhaven in a rather sad state, taken a few years ago, whilst laid up in Newhaven - any help?
I have only just registered so apologies for any hiccups in follow ups.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome macjack to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## macjack

*Mv Southsea*

Hope this works Steve if not contact me, photo taken at Newhaven - undated, if you are researching the vessel you probably will have some idea of the date - I have a thought she was towed to Portsmouth, for ongoing service that fell through.
Steve, Eureka - found error with attachment, should be ok.


----------



## macjack

Stevo said:


> Has anyone got a picture of either the former Ryde - Portsmouth (IOW ferries)MV Southsea and Brading at the Coronation Review of the fleet in 1953. Both ships were chartered by the admiralty to carry dignataries out to the grandstand ships. Both ferries also took part in the procession fleet inspecting the review and this is actually what I'm looking for if anyone has a copy I would love to see it.
> 
> Steve


Steve,
As requested I repost photos of Southsea,one looking forlorn t'other following a lick of paint.
Hope you receive these ok, and that I have proceedure correct.
Please inform me if you are unable view.
Regards,
Mac.


----------



## billyboy

macjack said:


> Steve,
> As requested I repost photos of Southsea,one looking forlorn t'other following a lick of paint.
> Hope you receive these ok, and that I have proceedure correct.
> Please inform me if you are unable view.
> Regards,
> Mac.


Nice pictures Mackjack. its possible we know each other, born and bred at newhaven. Good chance you knew of my late father "Jock still" tug mate there for many years. (Thumb)


----------



## meechingman

*Repaint - why?*

I remember her being repainted, but I'm blowed if I can remember why they did it, knowing she was going nowhere. Unlike them to spend any money when they didn't need to. Any ideas? Maybe it was for a potential buyer, or did the town council get fed up with appearance?
Andy G


----------



## Stevo

*Southsea Repainted*

The ship was re painted purely to keep the local authorities happy. Concerns over having an unattractive rusting ship spoiling the scenery forced Sea Containers to splash out on a lick of paint.


----------



## Santos

Stevo,

Nice pics of Brading at the below site. Hope it helps.

http://www.vectiswight.co.uk/mv_brading.htm

Chris


----------



## vchiu

Went to the Breaker's yard in Danemark last year.

Another nice little ship disappearing for ever.


----------



## sailor_boy37

Did Southsea/Brading, and the Shanklin have bow rudders, or did they just use their twin screw for manouvering? I doubt they had a bow thruster!!
I was speaking to someone who was a summer Mate on them, and he said the pier usually came off worse!!


----------



## Stevo

The ships just used their twin screws, no bow rudder. As for the piers coming off worse, well the ships were extremely manouverable. However there was quite a drink culture amongst the crew onboard these ships in the 50s/60s until the major incident involving the MV Shanklin colliding with the pier put a stop to this.


----------



## 1193227371

Yes I can agree with both comments a great pint of Whitbread in buffet at pier head and I can remember being o/d on the sandown coming in to no 2 beth at low water paddle touch bottom I know what it was like being at the sharp end of Capt (winkle newman) (Ouch)


----------



## robandbarbara

*mv. Brading.*

Brading leaving Portsmouth Harbour. 17.03.1949


----------



## JohnnieIOW

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know what function a navigational lamp had with no glass or bulb in it,Many boats had them including Gosport ferry boats like Portsmouth Queen and Gay Enterprise.The usual navigational lamp would be on the mast and below that would be a lamp with no glass in it,could something go in this if the mast lamp went wrong?.i know this glassless lamp disapeared when boats had dual navigational lamps fitted replacing the single navigational lamps.


----------

